# Canada tax individual sole proprietorship tax post submission correction



## hossainm (May 1, 2012)

Hello All,

This is my first posting. I need to know how to make correction if I discovered that I inadvertently put wrong amount to claim deduction. I supposed to put 1300 but mistakenly added 3300. Most of the item I bought I returned so it should not be 3300. Now I went to CRA web site myaccount section and logged in to make the correction. But it says if I have to wait until it get assessed. Now if I wait to correct it till it get assessed will the consider me as a person who mis-represented tax? I think besides above mistake my phone bill amount needs minor correction to make it inline with the total expense. please help. I just filed it day before yesterday. It would be good if anyone knows how to make the correction only without going through paper process. I just want to get it back and update those mistaken amount and resubmit. That's it. Thanks

Hossain


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

hossainm said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is my first posting.
> 
> ...


I've used the paper process. The link below matches what you found online, which is the recommendation to wait for the assessment before making the change:
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/chngrtrn-eng.html

The good news is that if since you have an online account already, as soon as the NOA is available, you can go online to change it. See the "By Internet" section of the link. You won't have as long to wait as those using the paper process.


Mistakes happen so unless there is something else to make CRA think otherwise - most likely it will be seen as a couple of mistakes.


I'd recommend using the time between the filing and when you receive the NOA to find all of the mistakes in the return, as well as gather any documentation CRA may want. The paper process was pretty clear on what supporting info CRA wanted to show why the change should be made. I don't see on the link anything listing the documents for an online change but if it is significant money, CRA may want something submitted.

Has anyone filed a change to a tax return online and can comment about what the process was where documentation was needed?


When I make my change via the paper process, it took a couple of months but the end result was another NOA showing CRA agreed with the request to change (plus documents sent). They included with the new NOA a cheque for more refund money.


Cheers


----------



## hossainm (May 1, 2012)

*Thank you for your thoughts*

Thanks so much for the reply. I was originally very worried as I am a very honest person and this never happened to me. After reading your post, I think I have some sound sleep tonight. I was very afraid that CRA would think I did cheat with them, which is not the case. Thank you again. - Hossain


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just have your T1Adj ready to go for when the NOA is ready. You might also pay the balance owing according to the original submission and have any refund directed to 2012 quarterly payments. This assures no penalty to be reversed.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

You will have plenty of time to file your adjustment. It's not like a CRA guy will look at the mis-representation as soon as it is inputted and immediately send over a couple of tax cops to take you away to jail. Even if they did notice it, it would take months for them to react to it. By then your correction will have been done. Guys like you are not who they are after. Mistakes happen.


----------

